# Composer or footballer?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Remember "composer or pasta"? That one wasn't so easy. Maybe this one is easier? Seen elsewhere...

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/composer-or-footballer/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some really, really obscure names there ...


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

This reminds me of the Sporcle quiz, Composer or Mathematician, although much more difficult.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/puckett86/geniuses


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Interesting quiz - I got a couple purely because of some World Cup watching lately.... Scored 13.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Scored 17. Knowing nothing about soccer players, I had to rely on composer names.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I got nine right...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

17 with the aid of some slick guessing.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I prefer pasta; I think this thread is more suited for the Community Forum.

I practically hate football, like I loathe most fanaticisms. Where I live people stop working to watch the [email protected] King match, It`s ridiculous. It often provokes serious accidents that could be avoided if people weren't so unreasonable about it. Not to mention that being a man and disliking football is anathema.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

11/20. But frankly I don't see the difference between composers and footballers.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Got 9 right which is one worse then guessing instead:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Got 13/20 only because I am familiar with a number of the composers.


----------

